# Disable webcam when not in use



## Some_OBS_User (Apr 29, 2021)

I usually keep OBS always running, and the problem is it's always using the webcam (the webcam indicator goes green all the time and the webcam becomes warm), even when the source is hidden or I've switched to another scene. The only way to disable the webcam is to remove the source or the scene completely (but then I lose the settings and filters) or close OBS. I'm afraid that constantly being on is bad for the webcam and also it's just strange that it's running all the day while the computer is on. In one thread (https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/camera-not-in-use-but-on.65263/) I saw an option "Deactivate when not showing" in the source's (webcam's) properties. But I cannot find it, I don't have this option in the webcam's preferences. I have OBS Studio 26.1.1 and Linux Mint 20. Thank you for the help


----------



## Lesschamps (Oct 28, 2021)

I am looking for info about Deactivate when not showing as well. I am assuming this is no longer a feature in new OBS versions. I have a Logitech webcam that keeps going out whenever i try to use to OBS virtual camera in Zoom. I can see the camera in OBS but when i start Zoom it goes out. Any help would be great.


----------



## ansorensen (Nov 11, 2021)

I'm running into this issue, too. I'm trying to stream an application that uses my webcam (in chrome)... but chrome can't access the webcam because OBS is using the webcam even though it's not a source in this scene. I even turned off the webcam in another scene that I'm not using, but still, the webcam is being used by OBS.


----------



## ansorensen (Nov 11, 2021)

Okay, when I delete any scene using the webcam (even when all webcam sources were turned off), I was able to reload chrome and see the video pop up in the chrome stream.

I'd like to be able to leave other scenes using the webcam in tact, and not have to recreate them every time another application needs the webcam at the same time as I'm running OBS.


----------



## stefanreich (May 26, 2022)

I second this request. It is quite annoying having to close OBS just to use the webcam in another program. Please fix.


----------



## ameyachess (Aug 21, 2022)

I have the same problem, for a workaround I start my SNAP CAMERA application, it starts using the webcam then I start OBS.

OBS detects someone else is using the camera so it cant start, then close snap camera.


----------



## Florck (Sep 2, 2022)

Hey, I found a strategy that works pretty well to release the camera.

The camera will be kept on if any source in any scene, visible or not, of the active scene collection use it.

I then duplicated the scene collection and in one of them removed all sources with the camera. Then I switch from one scene collection to the other whenever I need to release the camera.

With a stream deck you can easily switch from one scene collection to another. And if you have scenes or sources that have the same name between them, then you can use the same button to show/hide them.


----------



## sahilrajput03 (Nov 5, 2022)

Hey I want to kiss you "Florck", for this trick, I was facing this issue from a long time and now its resolved! YO!!


----------



## shola (Nov 23, 2022)

It is really not clear why this has not been solved in the product. Interesting workaround Florck. Another way I work around it is to select the Source > Properties and then click "Defaults" which doesn't remove the source from the scene but deactivates the camera (I'm using v28.1.1).


----------

